# Dark brown color scheme suggestions



## randyox (May 19, 2009)

All the drywall is complete in our home theater room. Now we are ready to paint. My wife has given me total control of the colors for the room. We both love earth tones and she said she liked my idea of brown for the room. I want to paint the ceiling a very dark brown flat color. I am hoping to get suggestions from people on this forum who have used this kind of color scheme. Can you steer me in the right direction as far as paint colors, paint brands etc... Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

If this is a dedicated home theater I would stick with any color in the neutral grayscale therefore not having any adverse affects to video.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's my colour scheme:








The paint is Benjamin Moore. If you buy from the premium paint line you can get it in a finish called Ulti-Matte which is what I used.


----------



## randyox (May 19, 2009)

Thanks! Your home theater looks fantastic! I hope I can get mine to look that nice! Thanks again for the help... I really do appreciate it!


----------

